# S&W mod. 28-2 highway patrolman cylinder slipping



## underdog57 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi ,
I'm interested in the steps to solve the revolver cylinder not turning problem .
The gun is my dad's and has only had a few boxes (100 rnds) shot .
Its been in its box most of the time , and never been serviced in the 30 years or so . non contant temps probably did not help ...

I oiled it with gun oil and it made it worse so far .
most likly just needs to be taken apart ?? Hope I did not hurt it as
it was hard to get it to cycle when I used it last ...

Any help is appreciated . I consider myself good with mecanical things .
So am not afraid to take it apart , just what to expect to see ...
Thanks in advance
Bob


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

underdog57 said:


> Hi ,
> I'm interested in the steps to solve the revolver cylinder not turning problem .
> The gun is my dad's and has only had a few boxes (100 rnds) shot .
> Its been in its box most of the time , and never been serviced in the 30 years or so . non contant temps probably did not help ...
> ...


I had the same gun and the same problem. I don't know what parts you oiled. Without knowing how easy it was to fix, I took it to a gunsmith. He took off the screws on the side, including the one under the grip and got in there to oil it. It was very very dry. That seemed to fix it right up.


----------



## underdog57 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for that info . just dry sounds good to deal with .
Will post results ...
I dripped oil all around the trigger and hammer . opened up the cylinder
and put oil in the hole where the part that looks like it must be the thing
that turns the cylinder ... oil is seeping pretty good , but must not be where its needed yet !

will get back
Bob


----------



## underdog57 (Mar 20, 2009)

I took the grips and side cover off. oiled it .
I think something might of gotten damaged , as this did not work .
the part that turns the cylinder might have a problem . it runs in a channel
in the body of the side plate ..
the channel groove must let it ride and engage the tangs on the cylinder

ideas?
bob


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Sounds like you might have additional problems. That freed mine up. 
Sorry that didn't work.


----------



## underdog57 (Mar 20, 2009)

I need to know the name of the part that makes the cylinder turn as you pull
the trigger or cock the gun .
I think a small piece of the tip that mates with the cylinder broke off . just enough to make it work sometimes , but not all the time ..

Will contact S&W
thanks for trying , I did take it apart after you said it looked easy !
Bob


----------

